# Don't look up - film con Leonardo Di Caprio



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2022)

Chi l' ha visto?

Un mix di scienza, catastrofismo, poteri forti, politica, satira, a tratti surreale.

Io ho appena finito di vederlo, a mio modesto parere e da scarso cinefilo, un capolavoro.

Parlando con altre persone che l' hanno visto, ho capito che per molti è un grande film ma per molti altri un film sciocco e poco realistico.
A mio avviso, non hanno semplicemente capito il messaggio.
Di Caprio solitamente non sbaglia un colpo.

Come detto, pur essendo a tratti caricaturale (volutamente caricaturale) rappresenta in pieno il mondo attuale e quello del futuro a breve termine.

Politici ignoranti, politici che guardano al consenso più che a cio che davvero sarebbe utile ai propri elettori.

Un mondo dove vige frivolezza, apparenza e like sui social.

Me la sono sempre immaginata cosi la fine di tutto, lo scrissi anche in qualche topic tempo fa fantasticando sulla "fine del mondo".
Decisori troppo stupidi per fare le cose giuste, conferenze stampa per annunciare "mo so caxxi vostri"

In fondo è quello che succede anche nel nostro mondo: dai cambiamenti climatici a tutto quello già ben sappiamo.
Problemi annunciatissimi, ma incapacità di affrontarli seguita da "caduta dal pero" quando poi accade realmente quanto previsto.

Stiamo andando verso un' umanità vuota, asettica, infelice e totalmente superficiale.
Dalla testa, cioè chi comanda, fino all' ultimo degli ultimi.

Tutto splendido, tutti bravi e tutti belli finché va bene, ma se le cose un giorno andranno DAVVERO male, ognuno di noi sarà totalmente solo.
Nessuno ci aiuterà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2022)

E' un ottimo film che descrive molto bene la società ed è molto attuale, ha alcuni elementi in comune con Idiocracy, anche se è di tutt'altra levatura.

L'unica differenza è che nella realtà lo scienziato alla di caprio non ha rigurgiti di coscienza ed è totalmente sopraffatto dalla sua nuova vita


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' un ottimo film che descrive molto bene la società ed è molto attuale, ha alcuni elementi in comune con Idiocracy, anche se è di tutt'altra levatura.
> 
> L'unica differenza è che nella realtà lo scienziato alla di caprio non ha rigurgiti di coscienza ed è totalmente sopraffatto dalla sua nuova vita



Mi è piaciuta molto anche Black Mirror, parlando di serie che guardano al futuro dell' umanità.
Molto realistica e probabile a mio avviso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuta molto anche Black Mirror, parlando di serie che guardano al futuro dell' umanità.
> Molto realistica e probabile a mio avviso



Black mirror era il futuro nelle prime puntate, adesso è già reale. Le tematiche descritte sono arrivate con una velocità impensabile, basta pensare a Nosedive. E' già tutto qui da anni.

La puntata più visionaria fu Fifteen Million Merits, la seconda puntata della prima stagione. La vidi all'uscita, parliamo di più di10 anni fa, era molto profetica, ma sembravano davvero cose lontane, si percepivano certi temi, ma si aveva l'impressione fosse qualcosa di distante, molto distante, e invece tutto è arrivato con una velocità incredibile e devastante.


----------



## kipstar (23 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi l' ha visto?
> 
> Un mix di scienza, catastrofismo, poteri forti, politica, satira, a tratti surreale.
> 
> ...


non mi è piaciuto molto....forse perché mette in evidenza degli aspetti negativi della nostra società in maniera troppo sarcastica.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2022)

Bel film e cast eccezionale a mio avviso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2022)

Bello bello, tipico film che capirà il 30% delle persone che lo guarderanno.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Gennaio 2022)

L'ho visto proprio ieri sera, che dire per me è fin troppo realistico lo scenario che descrive e mi sono subito venuti in mente centinaia dei personaggi che vediamo ogni giorno in tv e sui giornali, ma neanche questi piccoli messaggi ci faranno aprire gli occhi


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non mi è piaciuto molto....forse perché mette in evidenza degli aspetti negativi della nostra società in maniera troppo sarcastica.



È voluto.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bello bello, tipico film che capirà il 30% delle persone che lo guarderanno.



Poco ma sicuro....


----------



## kipstar (23 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È voluto.


si beh mi pare evidente.
dico solo che il sarcasmo spinto per spiegare le cose, certe cose, non mi piace.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> si beh mi pare evidente.
> dico solo che il sarcasmo spinto per spiegare le cose, certe cose, non mi piace.



Si capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Solitamente il surrealismo non fa per me, ma stavolta invece sono riuscito ad apprezzarlo


----------



## morokan (23 Gennaio 2022)

piaciuto molto, con le debite differenze, simile come assurdità a Pulp Fiction....surreale.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> piaciuto molto, con le debite differenze, simile come assurdità a Pulp Fiction....surreale.



Verissimo, stessa cosa, ho pensato proprio a Pulp Fiction


----------



## Davidoff (23 Gennaio 2022)

È un film molto realistico, altro che surreale. Molti non si rendono conto di quanto incompetenti, corrotte e inutili siano le figure politiche attuali nel mondo occidentale, risultato di un sistema democratico che è assolutamente incapace di risolvere i problemi o fare piani a lungo termine e in cui si pensa solo a mantenere la poltrona. La cosa più irrealistica del film sono i cinesi che non riescono a combinare nulla, quando allo stato attuale sono la nazione più efficiente del mondo e i migliori a pianificare e realizzare grandi opere.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2022)

visto, mi è piaciuto anche se non è esattamente il mio genere preferito quindi non mi spingo a definirlo capolavoro.
Cast eccezionale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi l' ha visto?
> 
> Un mix di scienza, catastrofismo, poteri forti, politica, satira, a tratti surreale.
> 
> ...


Non l'ho visto perché non ho Netflix però chi l'ha visto non me ne ha parlato bene, cioè mi ha detto che alla fine non è nulla di che, il solito cinema che denuncia alcune cose ma senza prendersi davvero la responsabilità di farlo.. 
Quoto invece al 100% la tua chiosa finale, andrà proprio così almeno che non ci salvi l'intelligenza artificiale


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi l' ha visto?
> 
> Un mix di scienza, catastrofismo, poteri forti, politica, satira, a tratti surreale.
> 
> ...


Ok però non mi sembra che rispecchi molto "La realtà".. se paragoniamo sto meteorite al corona non ci azzecca nulla. Sono due anni che media e politici hanno fatto un bombardamento a tappetto sul corona portando scenari apocalittici robe da Contagion o film Zombie.

Poi oh i politici ignoranti, non è che scopriamo la cosa nel 2021. I politici ignoranti ci sono sempre stati nella storai, basta che vi dica uno a caso Chamberlain ecco rifletteteci.. per questo che dico che una società non deve basarsi su questo modello dei "rappresentati"

Poi c'è ancora gente che crede che una società senza "religione" sia la soluzione, quando basta vedere i dati e fatti storici per capire che i più grandi genocidi sono stati quasi tutti commessi da ateisti o comunque estremisti nazionalisti che basavano le ideologie sulla "preservazione dello stato".


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Davvero un bel film. Certo non un capolavoro eh, ma davvero ottimo e racconta bene una storia sul quale dovremmo riflettere tutti. Di caprio poi è sempre magistrale


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non l'ho visto perché non ho Netflix però chi l'ha visto non me ne ha parlato bene, cioè mi ha detto che alla fine non è nulla di che, il solito cinema che denuncia alcune cose ma senza prendersi davvero la responsabilità di farlo..
> Quoto invece al 100% la tua chiosa finale, andrà proprio così almeno che non ci salvi l'intelligenza artificiale


Sei fissato con l’a.i. 
Ma a cosa cosa ci servirebbe l’intelligenza artificiale?


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## Butcher (23 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bello bello, tipico film che capirà il 30% delle persone che lo guarderanno.


E infatti così è stato. Sono fioccate le critiche.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok però non mi sembra che rispecchi molto "La realtà".. se paragoniamo sto meteorite al corona non ci azzecca nulla. Sono due anni che media e politici hanno fatto un bombardamento a tappetto sul corona portando scenari apocalittici robe da Contagion o film Zombie.
> 
> Poi oh i politici ignoranti, non è che scopriamo la cosa nel 2021. I politici ignoranti ci sono sempre stati nella storai, basta che vi dica uno a caso Chamberlain ecco rifletteteci.. per questo che dico che una società non deve basarsi su questo modello dei "rappresentati"
> 
> Poi c'è ancora gente che crede che una società senza "religione" sia la soluzione, quando basta vedere i dati e fatti storici per capire che i più grandi genocidi sono stati quasi tutti commessi da ateisti o comunque estremisti nazionalisti che basavano le ideologie sulla "preservazione dello stato".



Lascia perdere il covid per carità. 
Io parlo dello scenario generale.

Di potenziali pandemie se ne parla da diversi decenni, e come è finita?
Totalmente impreparati.
GRAZIE A DIO il Covid non era la pesta nera.

Cambiamenti climatici? Tranquillo che se e quando avverrano cose irreparabili, i decisori CASCHERANNO DAL PERO, come se non se ne parlasse da decenni.

Idem se avvenisse qualcosa (e prima o poi avverrà) di quello che si parla in questo film.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sei fissato con l’a.i.
> Ma a cosa cosa ci servirebbe l’intelligenza artificiale?


Semplicemente a calcolare modelli di previsioni con un livello di accuratezza tale da poter quasi leggere il futuro, e quindi sviluppare soluzioni per tempo.. Tra l'altro immagino un mondo che man mano accetta che i modelli sviluppati da una ai siano i più efficaci, a quel punto non ci sarebbero più i politici pavidi che non hanno il coraggio di certe decisioni ma si potrebbe delegarle all'intelligenza artificiale..


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2022)

mi è piaciuto molto. molto reale purtroppo.

la chicca è quando verso la fine la giornalista legge il sondaggio: per il 26% LA COMETA NON ESISTE ahahahaahahahaha


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente a calcolare modelli di previsioni con un livello di accuratezza tale da poter quasi leggere il futuro, e quindi sviluppare soluzioni per tempo.. Tra l'altro immagino un mondo che man mano accetta che i modelli sviluppati da una ai siano i più efficaci, a quel punto non ci sarebbero più i politici pavidi che non hanno il coraggio di certe decisioni ma si potrebbe delegarle all'intelligenza artificiale..


Preferisco essere morto prima. Ribrezzo


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente a calcolare modelli di previsioni con un livello di accuratezza tale da poter quasi leggere il futuro, e quindi sviluppare soluzioni per tempo.. Tra l'altro immagino un mondo che man mano accetta che i modelli sviluppati da una ai siano i più efficaci, a quel punto non ci sarebbero più i politici pavidi che non hanno il coraggio di certe decisioni ma si potrebbe delegarle all'intelligenza artificiale..



Vero tutto.

Ma nell'esatto istante in cui toccheremo la singolarità tecnologica, da quel preciso istante in poi tutto è nebuloso e imprevedibile.

Forse manca tanto tempo ma prima o poi ci arriveremo al 100%, e un pò di paura confesso che ce l' ho


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sei fissato con l’a.i.
> Ma a cosa cosa ci servirebbe l’intelligenza artificiale?



A rimpiazzare la nostra, che è stata buttata nel cesso.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo me è un buon film. Ho trovato azzeccata la scelta di narrare una storia del genere utilizzando il mezzo del grottesco e i toni della commedia. In questo modo hanno evitato che venisse fuori qualcosa di troppo pesante, soprattutto per il pubblico medio, e sono riusciti a rappresentare molti aspetti e molti scenari della società moderna per quello che sono, se visti con distacco: qualcosa di ridicolo e farsesco.
Non reputo il film un capolavoro, perchè a livello estetico e tecnico è privo di guizzi di particolare interesse, e a livello di riflessioni è sì interessante, ma non particolarmente originale o avanguardistico, ma è sicuramente un'opera molto ben riuscita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' un ottimo film che descrive molto bene la società ed è molto attuale, ha alcuni elementi in comune con Idiocracy, anche se è di tutt'altra levatura.
> 
> L'unica differenza è che nella realtà lo scienziato alla di caprio non ha rigurgiti di coscienza ed è totalmente sopraffatto dalla sua nuova vita



Paragoni azzeccati ma manca un filme che ha ispirato chiaramnte Don't Look Up: Network del 1976 con i suoi momenti esplosivi nei quali i protagonisti spiegano la loro visione del mondo. 

Cito:


> Arthur Jensen : You have meddled with the primal forces of nature, Mr. Beale, and I won't have it! Is that clear? You think you've merely stopped a business deal. That is not the case! The Arabs have taken billions of dollars out of this country, and now they must put it back! It is ebb and flow, tidal gravity! It is ecological balance! You are an old man who thinks in terms of nations and peoples. There are no nations. There are no peoples. There are no Russians. There are no Arabs. There are no third worlds. There is no West. There is only one holistic system of systems, one vast and immane, interwoven, interacting, multivariate, multinational dominion of dollars. Petro-dollars, electro-dollars, multi-dollars, reichmarks, rins, rubles, pounds, and shekels. It is the international system of currency which determines the totality of life on this planet. That is the natural order of things today. That is the atomic and subatomic and galactic structure of things today! And YOU have meddled with the primal forces of nature, and YOU... WILL... ATONE! Am I getting through to you, Mr. Beale? You get up on your little twenty-one inch screen and howl about America and democracy. There is no America. There is no democracy. There is only IBM, and ITT, and AT&T, and DuPont, Dow, Union Carbide, and Exxon. Those are the nations of the world today. What do you think the Russians talk about in their councils of state, Karl Marx? They get out their linear programming charts, statistical decision theories, minimax solutions, and compute the price-cost probabilities of their transactions and investments, just like we do. We no longer live in a world of nations and ideologies, Mr. Beale. The world is a college of corporations, inexorably determined by the immutable bylaws of business. The world is a business, Mr. Beale. It has been since man crawled out of the slime. And our children will live, Mr. Beale, to see that... perfect world... in which there's no war or famine, oppression or brutality. One vast and ecumenical holding company, for whom all men will work to serve a common profit, in which all men will hold a share of stock. All necessities provided, all anxieties tranquilized, all boredom amused. And I have chosen you, Mr. Beale, to preach this evangel.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero tutto.
> 
> Ma nell'esatto istante in cui toccheremo la singolarità tecnologica, da quel preciso istante in poi tutto è nebuloso e imprevedibile.
> 
> Forse manca tanto tempo ma prima o poi ci arriveremo al 100%, e un pò di paura confesso che ce l' ho


È vero, le incognite ci sono ma spero di esserci per vederlo, per me entro 20 anni ce la faremo


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Preferisco essere morto prima. Ribrezzo


Perché?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A rimpiazzare la nostra, che è stata buttata nel cesso.


Devo morire prima..


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché?


Perché le ipotesi futuristiche da te paventate mi fanno ribrezzo


----------



## davoreb (23 Gennaio 2022)

Film bello soprattutto grazie ad un cast eccezionale. 

A tratti il ritmo non mi è piaciuto.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Devo morire prima..



Tra l'altro la gente non ha ben compreso delle cose molto ma molto semplici.

La "intelligenza artificiale" (che intelligenza non è, in quanto sono modelli statistici/evolutivi, solo fatti con mole di dati enormi e calcolati con velocità altissime) non fa niente di sua spontanea volontà. La AI viene implementata e controllata da esseri umani. L'intelligenza umana, la bruciante intuizione di penetrare il significato delle cose, è tutt'altra roba.

E qui ci va di mezzo, a margine, che siamo noi a fornire questi dati. Quando si parla di social e minghiate varie, vedete come e quanto interessano a chi di dovere. Perfino quello che stiamo scrivendo qui ha importanza a tali fini.

Perciò se un giorno succede qualcosa, non si può dire che "a stata la AI". Se succede qualcosa è perché c'è stata volontà e pianificazione dietro. Le macchine non hanno il senso della malafede o della prevaricazione, che sono cose che esistono solo nel DNA e nella mente umana.

Chiaro che se uno è così "intelligente" da poter programmare la AI e poi non mette nemmeno dei meccanismi di controllo, ah beh, allora è tutto perfetto, facciamo le bombe atomiche e poi le sganciamo a caso sulle città come test per vedere l'effetto che fanno. Tipo giocherellare con i vairuz e poi farseli scappare, insomma.

Ma ovviamente anche questa, che è una considerazione del tutto banale e priva di polemica, passerà al solito come tesi complottistica.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la gente non ha ben compreso delle cose molto ma molto semplici.
> 
> La "intelligenza artificiale" (che intelligenza non è, in quanto sono modelli statistici/evolutivi, solo fatti con mole di dati enormi e calcolati con velocità altissime) non fa niente di sua spontanea volontà. La AI viene implementata e controllata da esseri umani. L'intelligenza umana, la bruciante intuizione di penetrare il significato delle cose, è tutt'altra roba.
> 
> ...


Un po’ come Tony Stark con Ultron…
Ovviamente sono d’accordo con tutto quello che dici


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la gente non ha ben compreso delle cose molto ma molto semplici.
> 
> La "intelligenza artificiale" (che intelligenza non è, in quanto sono modelli statistici/evolutivi, solo fatti con mole di dati enormi e calcolati con velocità altissime) non fa niente di sua spontanea volontà. La AI viene implementata e controllata da esseri umani. L'intelligenza umana, la bruciante intuizione di penetrare il significato delle cose, è tutt'altra roba.
> 
> ...


Questo se ci fermiamo a un concetto base di AI ma col machine learning si sta già andando oltre, e appena ci saranno veri computer quantistici lo sviluppo sarà esponenziale, quasi incontrollabile.. 
Ad ogni modo già oggi ci sono dei robot che partendo da poche nozioni e interagendo con gli esseri umani sono arrivati a sviluppare concetti complessi che non gli erano stati insegnati come alcune emozioni e ad assumere espressioni compatibili con quanto ci si aspetterebbe..


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo se ci fermiamo a un concetto base di AI ma col machine learning si sta già andando oltre, e appena ci saranno veri computer quantistici lo sviluppo sarà esponenziale, quasi incontrollabile..
> Ad ogni modo già oggi ci sono dei robot che partendo da poche nozioni e interagendo con gli esseri umani sono arrivati a sviluppare concetti complessi che non gli erano stati insegnati come alcune emozioni e ad assumere espressioni compatibili con quanto ci si aspetterebbe..



Il concetto fondamentale è che il machine learning, come dice il nome, non crea concetti dal nulla, quello che produce è una elaborazione di dati da prendere all'esterno. Sembra che imparino più velocemente solo perchè sono instancabili e hanno molti più dati di noi a disposizione, il training iniziale non è per niente semplice, ma dopo diventa replicabile a piacimento. Codesti robot non hanno una "tabula rasa", gli hanno fatto un download di una sostanziosa base informativa prima. Altrimenti non saprebbero letteralmente da che parte rifarsi.

Il problema da sottolineare è che la macchine non dispongono di coscienza ed etica, non si fermano a riflettere se quello che stanno facendo è giusto, lo fanno e basta se coincide con quanto impartito, e questo non lo decidono loro.

Per questo bisogna stare molto attenti. Eventuali disastri dipendono da noi, non dalle macchine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il concetto fondamentale è che il machine learning, come dice il nome, non crea concetti dal nulla, quello che produce è una elaborazione di dati da prendere all'esterno. Sembra che imparino più velocemente solo perchè sono instancabili e hanno molti più dati di noi a disposizione, il training iniziale non è per niente semplice, ma dopo diventa replicabile a piacimento. Codesti robot non hanno una "tabula rasa", gli hanno fatto un download di una sostanziosa base informativa prima. Altrimenti non saprebbero letteralmente da che parte rifarsi.
> 
> Il problema da sottolineare è che la macchine non dispongono di coscienza ed etica, non si fermano a riflettere se quello che stanno facendo è giusto, lo fanno e basta se coincide con quanto impartito, e questo non lo decidono loro.
> 
> Per questo bisogna stare molto attenti. Eventuali disastri dipendono da noi, non dalle macchine.


Anche il cervello umano non parte da una tabula rasa, ed è zeppo di preconcetti...sicuramente in futuro arriveremo a creare macchine che sapranno letteralmente "pensare" e prendere decisioni sulla base di giusto o sbagliato, su questo ci sono zero dubbi in merito
Il problema può essere l'evoluzione del loro concetto di giusto che non deve mai sfuggire al nostro "controllo" 
Di base le tre leggi della robotica sono sempre valide


----------



## Djici (23 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il concetto fondamentale è che il machine learning, come dice il nome, non crea concetti dal nulla, quello che produce è una elaborazione di dati da prendere all'esterno. Sembra che imparino più velocemente solo perchè sono instancabili e hanno molti più dati di noi a disposizione, il training iniziale non è per niente semplice, ma dopo diventa replicabile a piacimento. Codesti robot non hanno una "tabula rasa", gli hanno fatto un download di una sostanziosa base informativa prima. Altrimenti non saprebbero letteralmente da che parte rifarsi.
> 
> Il problema da sottolineare è che la macchine non dispongono di coscienza ed etica, non si fermano a riflettere se quello che stanno facendo è giusto, lo fanno e basta se coincide con quanto impartito, e questo non lo decidono loro.
> 
> Per questo bisogna stare molto attenti. Eventuali disastri dipendono da noi, non dalle macchine.


Con le auto che guidano da sole stiamo già affrontando problemi di etica.
Se sono in un auto evoluta e sta per fare un incidente ma ha la possibilità di girare per evitare il confronto... Però facendo così va a sbattere su una persona... E giusto o sbagliato?
E se può scegliere tra andare a sinistra e prendere un vecchio o andare a destra ma prendere un bambino, che deve fare?

Non sono cose che impara in questo caso. Sono cose che noi dobbiamo decidere.


----------



## Djici (23 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche il cervello umano non parte da una tabula rasa, ed è zeppo di preconcetti...sicuramente in futuro arriveremo a creare macchine che sapranno letteralmente "pensare" e prendere decisioni sulla base di giusto o sbagliato, su questo ci sono zero dubbi in merito
> Il problema può essere l'evoluzione del loro concetto di giusto che non deve mai sfuggire al nostro "controllo"
> Di base le tre leggi della robotica sono sempre valide


C'e pure la quarta legge, che anzi spesso viene chiamata legge zero : 
In questa legge, la protezione del umanità e più importante della protezione di una vita umana. 

Spesso viene dimenticata ma e forse la più importante.


----------



## danjr (23 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi l' ha visto?
> 
> Un mix di scienza, catastrofismo, poteri forti, politica, satira, a tratti surreale.
> 
> ...


Veramente bello, qualcuno l’ha definito il “dottor stranamore” dei nostri tempi. Non so se sia appropriato ma fermarne uno dei più bei film degli ultimi 2/3 anni


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Gennaio 2022)

FIlm mediocre e incompiuto, salvato dal cast stellare. 
Dello stesso regista molto ma molto meglio The big short.


----------



## vota DC (8 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Veramente bello, qualcuno l’ha definito il “dottor stranamore” dei nostri tempi. Non so se sia appropriato ma fermarne uno dei più bei film degli ultimi 2/3 anni


In effetti è molto simile. Magari Stranamore faceva la satira sulla guerra fredda mentre ora la società è più demenziale e facile da deridere, però la situazione ha parecchie somiglianze. Il tipo che spara al meteorite con il mitra è ispirato a quello che cavalca la bomba e la caricatura di Bezos sarebbe il dottor Stranamore stesso.


----------



## Albijol (9 Febbraio 2022)

Bella idea, ma non mi ha fatto impazzire l'esecuzione.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In effetti è molto simile. Magari Stranamore faceva la satira sulla guerra fredda mentre ora la società è più demenziale e facile da deridere, però la situazione ha parecchie somiglianze. Il tipo che spara al meteorite con il mitra è ispirato a quello che cavalca la bomba e la caricatura di Bezos sarebbe il dottor Stranamore stesso.


Dr. Strangelove se non è il miglior film di tutti i tempi poco ci manca, sto filmettino non ci si avvicina nemmeno di striscio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Febbraio 2022)

Orribile. Il film più brutto che ho visto di Leo.


----------

